# British Masters 2015



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Confirmed that it will be in October hosted by Poulter on the Marquess at Woburn


----------



## philly169 (Mar 4, 2015)

Short journey from my house so may just pop over to see it


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

So where will Lee Westwood choose, his roots are from Worksop so will he try and keep it in his native Nottingham area or would he choose Close House?

Justin will obviously (I assume) choose North Hants but Luke also doesn't have a hard fast sizeable UK club association (I don't think) as he was a junior at Hazlemere and Beaconsfield Golf Clubs, so where would he choose? Maybe being from Hemel he could approach the Centurion Club :thup:


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Can anyone explain the British masters to me? Never heard it of before.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			So where will Lee Westwood choose, his roots are from Worksop so will he try and keep it in his native Nottingham area or would he choose Close House?

Justin will obviously (I assume) choose North Hants but Luke also doesn't have a hard fast sizeable UK club association (I don't think) as he was a junior at Hazlemere and Beaconsfield Golf Clubs, so where would he choose? Maybe being from Hemel he could approach the Centurion Club :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No chance it goes to North Hants, its too short. despite their histories, i doubt it will be played anywhere (down south) other than Woburn, St Mellion and maybe Walton Heath.

not sure of the courses further north, but they need to be way over 7000yds and have a history of holding events - maybe Notts?


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

I like this statement, its far from what we would have ever read, experienced or seen attempted by the BBC, it shows to me that Sky is and should be the first choice for golf coverage with what it can and is willing to do to showcase the sport to potential new fans through all the different platforms available to everyone out there now.   

_Sky Sports will help encourage interest in golf through its coverage of the British Masters including programming aimed at new fans across TV, online, digital media and social media outlets. Three-time European Tour winner Nick Dougherty has agreed to become an Ambassador for Sky Academy, a role which includes taking part in Sky Sports Living for Sport, part of Sky Academy, which uses sports stars and sports skills to help young people gain skills and self-belief._

:thup:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 4, 2015)

Wherever it goes, this is great news. 

Sky supporting this venture!! Who still thinks they are ruining golf by having TV rights from free to air TV??


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I like this statement, its far from what we would have ever read, experienced or seen attempted by the BBC, it shows to me that Sky is and should be the first choice for golf coverage with what it can and is willing to do to showcase the sport to potential new fans through all the different platforms available to everyone out there now.   

_Sky Sports will help encourage interest in golf through its coverage of the British Masters including programming aimed at new fans across TV, online, digital media and social media outlets. Three-time European Tour winner Nick Dougherty has agreed to become an Ambassador for Sky Academy, a role which includes taking part in Sky Sports Living for Sport, part of Sky Academy, which uses sports stars and sports skills to help young people gain skills and self-belief._

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well at least it is something where Nick Dougherty won't have to worry about "the cut".

Sorry but cannot share the love for Sky's coverage which, for events outside the UK relies upon local host broadcasters for the pictures and has, probably, the most annoying bunch of commentators and analysts anywhere.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Well at least it is something where Nick Dougherty won't have to worry about "the cut".

Sorry but cannot share the love for Sky's coverage which, for events outside the UK relies upon local host broadcasters for the pictures and has, probably, the most annoying bunch of commentators and analysts anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

They have started doing their own commentary now.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			They have started doing their own commentary now.
		
Click to expand...

Commentary yes; but pictures still locally controlled and, therefore, many of the breaks. Not their fault I know except I pay rather a lot of money for Sky and yet still have to tolerate incessant adverts.


----------



## matchrat (Mar 4, 2015)

European tour Blurb http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=250461.html


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Commentary yes; but pictures still locally controlled and, therefore, many of the breaks. Not their fault I know except I pay rather a lot of money for Sky and yet still have to tolerate incessant adverts.
		
Click to expand...

Valid point. Personally i'd rather the adverts than listen to Peter Allis. comfortably the world least knowledgeable (in terms of the modern game) commentator.

This aside, the Marquess is a fantastic golf course and will be perfect for an event. really excited about this


----------



## Robobum (Mar 4, 2015)

This isn't about who holds the mike or where the camera points. It's about Sky stumping up money to help have a tournament on these shores..........where there was a grand total of 1 previously.

Can't see a negative to this news


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Confirmed that it will be in October hosted by Poulter on the Marquess at Woburn
		
Click to expand...

Old news isnt it? And at least provide the link...

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=250461.html


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Valid point. Personally i'd rather the adverts than listen to Peter Allis. comfortably the world least knowledgeable (in terms of the modern game) commentator.

This aside, the Marquess is a fantastic golf course and will be perfect for an event. really excited about this
		
Click to expand...

I share your enthusiasm for the event and will almost certainly attend.

However, whilst Peter Alliss may have exceeded his shelf life Messrs Roe, Lee, Holmes, Montgomerie & Critchley should never have been "put on the shelf" in the first place.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Old news isnt it? And at least provide the link...

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=250461.html

Click to expand...

Not old news at all. 

Nothing was made official until the press release today. the Schedule has showed TBC since November.

The photo is of Poulter was also only take on Sunday as that the outfit he was wearing (whilst choking).


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 4, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Commentary yes; but pictures still locally controlled and, therefore, many of the breaks. Not their fault I know except I pay rather a lot of money for Sky and yet still have to tolerate incessant adverts.
		
Click to expand...

Just imagine how much you would have to pay without the advertising.

This is a good thing for the game regardless of who broadcasts it, any broadcast is better than no broadcast.
I am also 100% that the BBC would not divert any of their "reality TV" budget to support this event.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 4, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Commentary yes; but pictures still locally controlled and, therefore, many of the breaks. Not their fault I know except I pay rather a lot of money for Sky and yet still have to tolerate incessant adverts.
		
Click to expand...

easy problem to solve DONT watch it its that simple


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			A worthless post and totally incorrect as far as the confirmation we were all waiting for is concerned and the link has been posted #11), I see your as argumentative as always towards some posters!
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about it at the back end of 2014...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...the-British-Masters&highlight=british+masters

So like I said old news.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 4, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Its just confirmation of what we already knew.
		
Click to expand...

You should present the 10 o'clock news!!

"Good evening, you already know what's happening so here's the weather - good night"


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			We were talking about it at the back end of 2014...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...the-British-Masters&highlight=british+masters

 so like I said old news.
		
Click to expand...

The key word in the opening post is "confirmed", we can talk about 1000's of proposals of which many won't come to fruition, but as this has now been fully endorsed and confirmed along with all the supportive material and content, its now current official news.

If you felt you had covered it enough last time it was being discussed, great, go read some other posts and add some more insignificant ramblings and ignore this one.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Robobum said:



			You should present the 10 o'clock news!!

"Good evening, you already know what's happening so here's the weather - good night"
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2015)

Any tournament in the UK is good news. This one is too far away for me but maybe in the future it will reach the Northern Wastelands. Either way it is good news. I'm also pleased that we are having a tournament in the UK and people can see we don't only have links courses. I know many love them but I don't.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			The key word in the opening post is "confirmed", we can talk about 1000's of proposals of which many won't come to fruition, but as this has now been fully endorsed and confirmed along with all the supportive material and content, its now current official news.

If you felt you had covered it enough last time it was being discussed, great, go read some other posts and add some more insignificant ramblings and ignore this one.
		
Click to expand...

Because like his ITK claims about the travis perkins not being there this year. without a link to the confirmation his post is meaningless.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Any tournament in the UK is good news. This one is too far away for me but maybe in the future it will reach the Northern Wastelands. Either way it is good news. I'm also pleased that we are having a tournament in the UK and people can see we don't only have links courses. I know many love them but I don't.
		
Click to expand...

Its nice to have and extra euro tour stop in England again. I'll probably go.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			easy problem to solve DONT watch it its that simple
		
Click to expand...

You must be clairvoyant!

Cancelling my Sky subscription from the end of this month. No more of my money going to the Premier League or to pay the wages of aforesaid rubbish golf commentators and analysts.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			You must be clairvoyant!

Cancelling my Sky subscription from the end of this month. No more of my money going to the Premier League or to pay the wages of aforesaid rubbish golf commentators and analysts.
		
Click to expand...

CNBC shows a 2 hr PGA highlights package every sat and sunday. It's always the previous weeks event but not to bad for free.

This is on freesat


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 4, 2015)

Great that another European Tour stroke play event is taking part in England over the next few years.  Can only be a good thing.


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm amazed at the negative attitude here, part of the deal of Sky getting the rights to The Open was for them to invest in a tournament, which they've done. There had been talk for ages about this potentially happening at Woburn but wasn't confirmed until today, so it's not old news but great news that we're going to have another event over here. Sky are investing in Golf, like they do with the cycling unlike the BBC who don't, so I'm sorry if you don't like the commentators stick to the BBC and you can watch the tennis or athletics instead (rant over)!!

As far as venues they'll have to be capable of holding an event and with Â£3m prize money this is going to be a big event by European Tour standards, so possibly the London Club, The Grove, Belfry.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			I'm amazed at the negative attitude here, part of the deal of Sky getting the rights to The Open was for them to invest in a tournament, which they've done. There had been talk for ages about this potentially happening at Woburn but wasn't confirmed until today, so it's not old news but great news that we're going to have another event over here. Sky are investing in Golf, like they do with the cycling unlike the BBC who don't, so I'm sorry if you don't like the commentators stick to the BBC and you can watch the tennis or athletics instead (rant over)!!

As far as venues they'll have to be capable of holding an event and with Â£3m prize money this is going to be a big event by European Tour standards, so possibly the London Club, The Grove, Belfry.
		
Click to expand...

The grove would be good! enjoyed the WGC event there in 2006 IIRC


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			I'm amazed at the negative attitude here, part of the deal of Sky getting the rights to The Open was for them to invest in a tournament, which they've done. There had been talk for ages about this potentially happening at Woburn but wasn't confirmed until today, so it's not old news but great news that we're going to have another event over here. Sky are investing in Golf, like they do with the cycling unlike the BBC who don't, so I'm sorry if you don't like the commentators stick to the BBC and you can watch the tennis or athletics instead (rant over)!!

As far as venues they'll have to be capable of holding an event and with Â£3m prize money this is going to be a big event by European Tour standards, so possibly the London Club, The Grove, Belfry.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## colint (Mar 4, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			I'm amazed at the negative attitude here, part of the deal of Sky getting the rights to The Open was for them to invest in a tournament, which they've done. There had been talk for ages about this potentially happening at Woburn but wasn't confirmed until today, so it's not old news but great news that we're going to have another event over here. Sky are investing in Golf, like they do with the cycling unlike the BBC who don't, so I'm sorry if you don't like the commentators stick to the BBC and you can watch the tennis or athletics instead (rant over)!!

As far as venues they'll have to be capable of holding an event and with Â£3m prize money this is going to be a big event by European Tour standards, so possibly the London Club, The Grove, Belfry.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, Sky supporting golf in the UK more already than the BBC have done for years


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not sure it's the BBCs role to 'support' sports as each sport has its own governing bodies and various other committee's and employees to do that job. As a publically funded organisation they just broadcast sports. And whilst I applaud Sky doing this, they are doing it as purely a commercial decision and it is nothing to do with any altruistic reasons they may go on about.  But if it means more top level golf in this country then great.  

As for Westwood's course then as a resident of the fair county of Nottinghamshire I'd love it to come here. Hollinwell may be a good call if it could be made long and challenging enough.


----------



## colint (Mar 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm not sure it's the BBCs role to 'support' sports as each sport has its own governing bodies and various other committee's and employees to do that job. As a publically funded organisation they just broadcast sports. And whilst I applaud Sky doing this, they are doing it as purely a commercial decision and it is nothing to do with any altruistic reasons they may go on about.  But if it means more top level golf in this country then great.  

As for Westwood's course then as a resident of the fair county of Nottinghamshire I'd love it to come here. Hollinwell may be a good call if it could be made long and challenging enough.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that Sky are doing it for commercial reasons, they do the same for cycling, point I'm trying to make is that some people claimed that BBC losing the Open was somehow the death knell of golf in the UK whereas I think it'll be a positive thing


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 4, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm not sure it's the BBCs role to 'support' sports as each sport has its own governing bodies and various other committee's and employees to do that job. As a publically funded organisation they just broadcast sports. And whilst I applaud Sky doing this, they are doing it as purely a commercial decision and it is nothing to do with any altruistic reasons they may go on about.  But if it means more top level golf in this country then great.  

As for Westwood's course then as a resident of the fair county of Nottinghamshire I'd love it to come here. Hollinwell may be a good call if it could be made long and challenging enough.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly it's purely a 'commercial decision' on Sky's part but at least they're doing it and quickly as well. I doubt they'll use a course that hasn't staged an event previously purely for logistical reasons and although it's called the British Masters I'd like it to stay in England as Ireland, Wales and Scotland already have 'their Opens'.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2015)

does this not mean the UK still has less fixtures on the ET than it used too, if you remember there was the Johnny Walker at Gleneagles and the wales open  until last year, both now gone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Whilst it is great to see more events on British Soil think it's a bit misleading to say that Sky are investing in the event - are they sponsoring it ? And it's a little unfair on the BBC to suggest they aren't supporting golf when they aren't a dedicated sports channel

Since Sky have taken the rights to most golf the ET have expanded their horizons and it costs a fortune for courses to host events due to the amount the ET want. That's why we see lots of overseas in Asia etc with zero crowds - because sponsers have paid lots of money to host the event

In the UK courses have been priced out of hosting events by the ET 

What money goes to British Golf from Sky or ET - very little I would suggest. 

Also dont think its right to compare with cycling - sky have their own team but bbc televise a lot of cycling and have done for years

Finally what sort of person looks to score points on a thread confirmjng a new golf event in the UK ?!


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst it is great to see more events on British Soil think it's a bit misleading to say that Sky are investing in the event - are they sponsoring it ? And it's a little unfair on the BBC to suggest they aren't supporting golf when they aren't a dedicated sports channel

Since Sky have taken the rights to most golf the ET have expanded their horizons and it costs a fortune for courses to host events due to the amount the ET want. That's why we see lots of overseas in Asia etc with zero crowds - because sponsers have paid lots of money to host the event

In the UK courses have been priced out of hosting events by the ET 

What money goes to British Golf from Sky or ET - very little I would suggest. 

Also dont think its right to compare with cycling - sky have their own team but bbc televise a lot of cycling and have done for years

Finally what sort of person looks to score points on a thread confirmjng a new golf event in the UK ?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what you mean by your last point, wasn't it you that raised it?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2015)

Robobum said:



			This isn't about who holds the mike or where the camera points. *It's about Sky stumping up money to help have a tournament on these shores..........where there was a grand total of 1 previously*.

Can't see a negative to this news
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Whilst i was a firm advocate of the beeb keeping the Open your point regarding the BM is spot on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yes. Whilst i was a firm advocate of the beeb keeping the Open your point regarding the BM is spot on.
		
Click to expand...

I think we actually have one less on the shores this year


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think we actually have one less on the shores this year
		
Click to expand...

I havent checked to be fair. 

Regardless of who's televising the event its another opportunity to see some decent live golf. I'm certainly mulling over paying a visit to Woburn.


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 4, 2015)

If we lost the Welsh Open then I think we're + 1 with the BM as Paul Lawrie is hosting a matchplay event as well.


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I havent checked to be fair. 

Regardless of who's televising the event its another opportunity to see some decent live golf. I'm certainly mulling over paying a visit to Woburn.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely we can hardly complain about the lack of events and then not support them, I'm going for sure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			If we lost the Welsh Open then I think we're + 1 with the BM as Paul Lawrie is hosting a matchplay event as well.
		
Click to expand...

Johnnie Walker has gone and not sure about the World matchplay


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think we actually have one less on the shores this year
		
Click to expand...

But if that event attracts a better field than those of the Johnny Walker and Welsh open than i would think that would be a good thing. 

English golfers are doing very well at the moment so it makes sense to me - few people watched the welsh open because the field was fairly poor (borderline Challenge Tour/European tour co sanctioned) and the course is distinctly average.

The fact Rose, Poulter, Westwood and Donald are playing is likely to attract further players from the European Ryder cup team - especially given that its the same week as the presidents cup.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2015)

Poulters statement in the ET blurb sums it up for me...

Poulter said: â€œIt is fantastic news that the British Masters is back on The European Tour schedule and I am proud and delighted to be bringing the tournament to Woburn Golf Club, which is obviously a place that means a great deal to me. 

â€œBritish golf has been in a good place for a number of years now with the success we have had internationally, and as players we have all been keen to get more tournaments on British soil, and in England in particular, so we are grateful to Sky Sports and The European Tour for helping to make this happen. 

Hopefully there has been an agreement with HMRC about tax on sponsorship. That put many overseas (US particularly) off as HMRC previously wanted a week's worth of tax on that money, as well as on Prize money!

And yes, the confirmation (first word in the OP!) is News. It was only a proposal before this morning's announcement!


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Johnnie Walker has gone and not sure about the World matchplay
		
Click to expand...

Good point, forgot about the matchplay


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Johnnie Walker has gone and not sure about the World matchplay
		
Click to expand...

Matchplay is at The London Club (Kent) in Mid October


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			But if that event attracts a better field than those of the Johnny Walker and Welsh open than i would think that would be a good thing. 

English golfers are doing very well at the moment so it makes sense to me - few people watched the welsh open because the field was fairly poor (borderline Challenge Tour/European tour co sanctioned) and the course is distinctly average.

The fact Rose, Poulter, Westwood and Donald are playing is likely to attract further players from the European Ryder cup team - especially given that its the same week as the presidents cup.
		
Click to expand...

Surely a better thing is having multiple events across the country to give everyone a chance to watch live golf


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Matchplay is at The London Club (Kent) in Mid October
		
Click to expand...

So will the be the week before/after? could be great news for fielding a strong line up!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Matchplay is at The London Club (Kent) in Mid October
		
Click to expand...

Is it? Not seen anything in the press about an event this year. Not since Volvo pulled out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			So will the be the week before/after? could be great news for fielding a strong line up!
		
Click to expand...

Portugal Open is after

Dunhill is week before


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Is it? Not seen anything in the press about an event this year. Not since Volvo pulled out.
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Looks like it's not - as the dates on the link I saw (http://eventmasters.co.uk/volvo-world-match-play-championship.html) are the Portugal Masters!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Portugal Open is after

Dunhill is week before
		
Click to expand...

OK, so at least most players will be in Europe! Should get a decent turn out!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			OK, so at least most players will be in Europe! Should get a decent turn out!
		
Click to expand...

Think you will get the same sort of field as PGA bar the ET members playing in Presidents


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely a better thing is having multiple events across the country to give everyone a chance to watch live golf
		
Click to expand...

IMHO i disagree. How many people go and watch the challenge tour events @ Stoke By Nayland? the standard at the welsh open isn't much better.

People will travel to watch the best of the game, i live 45mins from Celtic Manor but never went to watch, i live an hour from wentworth but i go for at least one day every year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			IMHO i disagree. How many people go and watch the challenge tour events @ Stoke By Nayland? the standard at the welsh open isn't much better.

People will travel to watch the best of the game, i live 45mins from Celtic Manor but never went to watch, i live an hour from wentworth but i go for at least one day every year
		
Click to expand...

Which is great for people within an hour - my dad for example went to the Welsh Open every year from Bristol - he won't travel 3 hours to woburn or Wentworth - what about people in the south west , north east and East of Country , Wales.

There is already one big event near London - the PGA - we need to have events spread over the country instead of exclusive ones near London - it's just narrowing down the catchment area. Supposed to grabbing a wider audience for golf yet every desicion so far seems to be doing the opposite


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which is great for people within an hour - my dad for example went to the Welsh Open every year from Bristol - he won't travel 3 hours to woburn or Wentworth - what about people in the south west , north east and East of Country , Wales.

There is already one big event near London - the PGA - we need to have events spread over the country instead of exclusive ones near London - it's just narrowing down the catchment area. Supposed to grabbing a wider audience for golf yet every desicion so far seems to be doing the opposite
		
Click to expand...

Without getting picky, Woburn & Wentworth are nowhere near 3hrs from Bristol. 

If people want to watch top golf they are willing to travel, look at the Open each year. 

I have little interest seeing Bradley Dredge (for example) playing golf, I want to see the best in the world.

Another key part here is the infrastructure of these golf courses, Saunton should hold the open in my view but they could never run the event there.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which is great for people within an hour - my dad for example went to the Welsh Open every year from Bristol - he won't travel 3 hours to woburn or Wentworth - what about people in the south west , north east and East of Country , Wales.

There is already one big event near London - the PGA - we need to have events spread over the country instead of exclusive ones near London - it's just narrowing down the catchment area. Supposed to grabbing a wider audience for golf yet every desicion so far seems to be doing the opposite
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			Without getting picky, Woburn & Wentworth are nowhere near 3hrs from Bristol. 

If people want to watch top golf they are willing to travel, look at the Open each year. 

I have little interest seeing Bradley Dredge (for example) playing golf, I want to see the best in the world.

Another key part here is the infrastructure of these golf courses, Saunton should hold the open in my view but they could never run the event there.
		
Click to expand...

Bristol to Woburn is only 112 miles and 2hrs tops, Bristol to Wentworth couldn't be easier at 97 miles and much less than 2hrs, probably 90 minutes at worse.

Just saying


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Without getting picky, Woburn & Wentworth are nowhere near 3hrs from Bristol. 

If people want to watch top golf they are willing to travel, look at the Open each year. 

I have little interest seeing Bradley Dredge (for example) playing golf, I want to see the best in the world.

Another key part here is the infrastructure of these golf courses, Saunton should hold the open in my view but they could never run the event there.
		
Click to expand...

It's great you have little interest seeing players like Dredge and only want to see the best - those are the sort of players that keep the ET going by turning up week in week out and events like the Welsh Open and Johnnie Walker Classic gave a chance to those players to establish themselves - 

Right now the events in the UK for us to watch live is down by 1 and the events we do have are concentrated in one area - that to me is wrong and doesn't encourage opening up golf to everyone - it's great that a couple of top players will fly in - play Woburn then fly back out again to the cash cow that is the US Pga - it doesn't help the tour though and don't expect it to help golf in this country. 

I would prefer to see more events in the country and spread around to capture the widest audience possible


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's great you have little interest seeing players like Dredge and only want to see the best - those are the sort of players that keep the ET going by turning up week in week out and events like the Welsh Open and Johnnie Walker Classic gave a chance to those players to establish themselves - 

Right now the events in the UK for us to watch live is down by 1 and the events we do have are concentrated in one area - that to me is wrong and doesn't encourage opening up golf to everyone - it's great that a couple of top players will fly in - play Woburn then fly back out again to the cash cow that is the US Pga - it doesn't help the tour though and don't expect it to help golf in this country. 

I would prefer to see more events in the country and spread around to capture the widest audience possible
		
Click to expand...

You cant get sponsorship for the 'minor' events, because people don't go and watch them. You mentioned the South West, St Mellion was supposed to be getting a tour event for years, but they couldn't find a sponsor.

So whilst I absolutely respect your preference and opinion, my opinion is that you are probably in the minority.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

"Minor events" - these aren't minor events - there are ET events , events that make the players but don't get support by our supposed European Stars - too busy chasing the dollar.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2015)

Having a 'thick moment' here...

Are Sky actually paying the prize fund ...


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			"Minor events" - these aren't minor events - there are ET events , events that make the players but don't get support by our supposed European Stars - too busy chasing the dollar.
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to use a different word but couldn't think of an appropriate one. 

can you blame these players? Lahiri won 218e in India for his win, James Hahn won $1.2m the same week in America. 

I would chase the dollar too!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			"Minor events" - these aren't minor events - there are ET events , events that make the players but don't get support by our supposed European Stars - too busy chasing the dollar.
		
Click to expand...

The European Stars who you are critical of are professionals and, therefore, will perform where they feel their talents will be best rewarded. They have every right to maximise their earning potential as do we all.

Same is true of all sportsmen. 

Why do footballers all gravitate towards the top clubs rather than remain at their original club? It's not just so they can win trophies. Chelsea, Man City, Man Utd and Liverpool pay higher wages than Bolton, Shrewsbury, Blackburn and Wycombe.

A golfer who performs well will be better rewarded on the PGA Tour rather than the European.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I wanted to use a different word but couldn't think of an appropriate one. 

can you blame these players? Lahiri won 218e in India for his win, James Hahn won $1.2m the same week in America. 

I would chase the dollar too!
		
Click to expand...

So how is it promoting the sport to a wider audience in the UK by losing two events from the tour and putting another within an hour of an event already being played 

If the event was at Woodhall or even Belfry or somewhere in the Middle then you make another event accessible for more people


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So how is it promoting the sport to a wider audience in the UK by losing two events from the tour and putting another within an hour of an event already being played 

If the event was at Woodhall or even Belfry or somewhere in the Middle then you make another event accessible for more people
		
Click to expand...

we are just going round in circles, lets agree to disagree.

Bottom line is London is one of the capitals of the world, its easily accessible from anywhere and can cope with a large scale audience. Woodhall (whilst an AMAZING track) could not cope with the people visiting, its miles from anywhere. 

Also, this event is supposed to be moving around anyway, so you may well see if taken further up north?


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			we are just going round in circles, lets agree to disagree.

Bottom line is London is one of the capitals of the world, its easily accessible from anywhere and can cope with a large scale audience. Woodhall (whilst an AMAZING track) could not cope with the people visiting, its miles from anywhere. 

Also, this event is supposed to be moving around anyway, so you may well see if taken further up north?
		
Click to expand...

The Belfry & Forest of Arden could both obviously cope and with BIA on the doorstep it isn't a volume problem for flying in and is also accessible by all motorway networks, so that's the Midlands sorted :thup:

Close House could be good to take to the North East of England so that's North, Midlands and South-ish covered, just need one down in the South West possibly and that's a good spread.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			The Belfry & Forest of Arden could both obviously cope and with BIA on the doorstep it isn't a volume problem for flying in and is also accessible by all motorway networks, so that's the Midlands sorted :thup:

Close House could be good to take to the North East of England so that's North, Midlands and South-ish covered, just need one down in the South West possibly and that's a good spread.
		
Click to expand...

that would be good to see! No increase in number of events though which is what Phil was debating


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
If the event was at Woodhall or even Belfry or somewhere in the Middle then you make another event accessible for more people
		
Click to expand...

Population wise, I doubt it would be to 'more' people! 'Different' people perhaps. 

While The Belfry could very likely handle it, Woodhall logistics/infrastructure couldn't handle an ET event!

It's called 'commercial reality' too!  

It's only the stature of The Open that drags crowds from everywhere!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			The Belfry & Forest of Arden could both obviously cope and with BIA on the doorstep it isn't a volume problem for flying in and is also accessible by all motorway networks, so that's the Midlands sorted :thup:

Close House could be good to take to the North East of England so that's North, Midlands and South-ish covered, just need one down in the South West possibly and that's a good spread.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great to have those areas covered each year - South East and West , Midlands and North East plus the Open and Scottish Open and the audience is spread across the whole country and we might start to attract more people and might have an jncrease in numbers at clubs 

If Sky want to invest in golf in the UK then sponser these events and get the ball rolling


----------



## colint (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst it is great to see more events on British Soil think it's a bit misleading to say that Sky are investing in the event - are they sponsoring it ? And it's a little unfair on the BBC to suggest they aren't supporting golf when they aren't a dedicated sports channel

Since Sky have taken the rights to most golf the ET have expanded their horizons and it costs a fortune for courses to host events due to the amount the ET want. That's why we see lots of overseas in Asia etc with zero crowds - because sponsers have paid lots of money to host the event

In the UK courses have been priced out of hosting events by the ET 

What money goes to British Golf from Sky or ET - very little I would suggest. 

Also dont think its right to compare with cycling - sky have their own team but bbc televise a lot of cycling and have done for years

Finally what sort of person looks to score points on a thread confirmjng a new golf event in the UK ?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes Sky are sponsoring it, and without them there wouldn't be a european tour event in the UK. The BBC don't televise a lot of cycling, they cover some track racing but thats it.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2015)

Slightly disappointed that the event will be played at the Marquess course rather than the Dukes. Had it been the latter i'd have taken a pew at the famous short third and watched the fun!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

colint said:



			Yes Sky are sponsoring it, and without them there wouldn't be a european tour event in the UK. The BBC don't televise a lot of cycling, they cover some track racing but thats it.
		
Click to expand...

Well it says Sky are "supporting" the event - does that mean paying money towards it ? Seen nothing to suggest they are as yet 

And without Sky there wouldn't be a ET event in UK ?! - sorry can you quantify that statement ? 

And BBC broadcast all track cycling and also the World Champs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Slightly disappointed that the event will be played at the Marquess course rather than the Dukes. Had it been the latter i'd have taken a pew at the famous short third and watched the fun!
		
Click to expand...

Marquess can be delivered as a better test than the Dukes - Dukes can be taken apart


----------



## colint (Mar 4, 2015)

On the European Tour website it says they are sponsoring. 

Should have really have said another event as there's already the PGA, but can quantify it by saying there aren't any other events as no other sponsors are stepping up 

The BBC broadcast all track cycling ? No they don't, they show the world tracks, thats it and usually only on the red button.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Marquess can be delivered as a better test than the Dukes - *Dukes can be taken apart*

Click to expand...

Yeah, i thought that might be the case. Still, nothing like a bit of reminiscing of vague childhood memories from watching events on the course from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, i thought that might be the case. Still, nothing like a bit of reminiscing of vague childhood memories from watching events on the course from the 80's and 90's.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its a shame they can't extend some of the holes but a few of them are a bit samey - if only they could transplant the 3rd onto Marquess.

Still think it will be high scoring in Oct


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be great to have those areas covered each year - South East and West , Midlands and North East plus the Open and Scottish Open and the audience is spread across the whole country and we might start to attract more people and might have an jncrease in numbers at clubs 

If Sky want to invest in golf in the UK then sponser these events and get the ball rolling
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with leaving the Scottish Open as is?


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 4, 2015)

Great news. I will be there for sure. When I was a lad, many years ago, there were a decent number of tournaments in England and Wales. I certainly remember going to Stoke Poges, Lindrick, Fulford, Ganton, St Pierre, Sunningdale, The Belfry, St Mellion and Forest of Arden, as well as Wentworth. When the British Masters was held at Woburn, I even won a competition and played in the Pro-Am with Bernhard Langer.


The point is that I loved every tournament I attended and in part it inspired my love of the game. Hopefully a few mums and dads will be there with their children, and some of them will be inspired to take up the game. Whether they ultimately play of scratch or 28 is of little consequence.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What's wrong with leaving the Scottish Open as is?
		
Click to expand...

Who is changing it ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2015)

According to the European Tour website, Sky are a presenting sponsor whatever that is http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=250461.html

I'm tempted to go to H4H on the Monday and practice day at Woburn on the Tuesday.


----------



## beck9965 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hotel booked for Sunday night so looking to get tickets for final day.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2015)

Robobum said:



			This isn't about who holds the mike or where the camera points. It's about Sky stumping up money to help have a tournament on these shores..........where there was a grand total of 1 previously.

Can't see a negative to this news
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean shores or England?

The UK outwith the Open holds more than 1 European Tour event, there are 2 (used to be 3) in Scotland alone


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Matchplay is at The London Club (Kent) in Mid October
		
Click to expand...

It was once.....


----------



## Robobum (Mar 5, 2015)

Val said:



			Do you mean shores or England?

The UK outwith the Open holds more than 1 European Tour event, there are 2 (used to be 3) in Scotland alone
		
Click to expand...

Yes. The 1 being the BMW @ Wentworth.


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 5, 2015)

So the OP confirms that there's a new European Tour event, the British Masters supported/sponsored by Sky and being held at Woburn.
Then we have loads of negative comments to the effect that it's not on their doorstop, it only replaces the matchplay, I don't like Sky/commentators, we already spoke about this month's ago etc. No wonder the ET struggles to get sponsors if we represent the typical attitude of the British golfing public, I bet hardly anyone on this Forum will actually attend because they'll claim it's too far, I'm washing my hair that day etc. Sorry rant over, I know there are some real golf fans on this Forum!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			So the OP confirms that there's a new European Tour event, the British Masters supported/sponsored by Sky and being held at Woburn.
Then we have loads of negative comments to the effect that it's not on their doorstop, it only replaces the matchplay, I don't like Sky/commentators, we already spoke about this month's ago etc. No wonder the ET struggles to get sponsors if we represent the typical attitude of the British golfing public, I bet hardly anyone on this Forum will actually attend because they'll claim it's too far, I'm washing my hair that day etc. Sorry rant over, I know there are some real golf fans on this Forum!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Certainly not the enthusiastic approval I would have expected!


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 5, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			So the OP confirms that there's a new European Tour event, the British Masters supported/sponsored by Sky and being held at Woburn.
Then we have loads of negative comments to the effect that it's not on their doorstop, it only replaces the matchplay, I don't like Sky/commentators, we already spoke about this month's ago etc. No wonder the ET struggles to get sponsors if we represent the typical attitude of the British golfing public, I bet hardly anyone on this Forum will actually attend because they'll claim it's too far, I'm washing my hair that day etc. Sorry rant over, I know there are some real golf fans on this Forum!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be going. its only 20 mins from me. I'll also take in a day or 2 at wentworth.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 5, 2015)

Is this actually growing the game in the UK? Having one new event in the UK is great, but growing the game is something that must happen with initiatives that get people playing, people don't just turn up at golf events and get hooked into playing.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Is this actually growing the game in the UK? Having one new event in the UK is great, but growing the game is something that must happen with initiatives that get people playing, people don't just turn up at golf events and get hooked into playing.
		
Click to expand...

You are prob right, i didn't get to see a pro even until the Scottish Open arrived at Castle Stuart. Pro golf is not why i play.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2015)

But it can inspire someone who plays a little to play a great deal more, maybe become a member at a club instead of the occasional pay and play. I took my son to the Johnnie Walker Classic at Gleneagles when it was last on. That definitely spurred him on to play more golf.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 5, 2015)

Hopefully this will be a speculate to accumulate scenario. Look at how the Irish Open has mushroomed this year after Rory and Rickie confirmed they were going to play. Now there's the likes of Sergio and Ernie turning up whilst sponsors are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But it can inspire someone who plays a little to play a great deal more, maybe become a member at a club instead of the occasional pay and play. I took my son to the Johnnie Walker Classic at Gleneagles when it was last on. That definitely spurred him on to play more golf.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but the clubs are not doing much to help themselves. When Rory won the Open last year you had a young winner, appealing to kids and loads of press. That would be the time for clubs to really plug the group lessons and get into golf initiatives at schools but at my club you would not even know that the Open was on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Is this actually growing the game in the UK? Having one new event in the UK is great, but growing the game is something that must happen with initiatives that get people playing, people don't just turn up at golf events and get hooked into playing.
		
Click to expand...

That's the point I was trying to make 

We have lost three events this year already across the country - 

They have been replaced by a Matchplay in Scotland and another event near London

There is a vast empty space in the middle with no major golf event - no wider audience to help grow the game etc


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

We had 6 events in the UK last year. We have 7 this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			We had 6 events in the UK last year. We have 7 this year.
		
Click to expand...

Really ?

Last year - 

Scottish
Open
Matchplay 
Johnnie Walker
Welsh Open
BMW
Irish Open 

This year

Scottish
Open
Matchplay event
BMW
Masters
Irish


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

Last Year:

BMW
Aberdeen Asset
Open
Welsh Open
Dunhill Links
Matchplay

This year:

BMW
Irish
Aberdeen Asset
Open
Matchplay
Dunhill Links
British Masters

Irish Open wasn't in the UK last year. It was in Ireland (it's in Northern Ireland this year). Last Johnnie Walker Championship was in 2013. Although TBF should have included the Ryder Cup, which makes it 7 a piece.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Last Year:

BMW
Aberdeen Asset
Open
Welsh Open
Dunhill Links
Matchplay

This year:

BMW
Irish
Aberdeen Asset
Open
Matchplay
Dunhill Links
British Masters

Irish Open wasn't in the UK last year. It was in Ireland (it's in Northern Ireland this year). Last Johnnie Walker Championship was in 2013.
		
Click to expand...

Ok add in the Ryder Cup 

Can't claim the Irish Open one year but not the next 

Either way we lost two events from last year and gained one


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

You can when one year it's not the UK, and the next year it is. Unless the definition of the UK has changed?

What 2 did we lose? We lost the Ryder Cup, but we've lost the Ryder Cup until at least 2026. Then the Matchplay has been directly replaced. The Welsh has been replaced with the British Masters. Nothing's been lost, just replaced. So despite it not being a Ryder Cup year, we have the same amount of events. 7 last year, 7 this year. I'd say they've done well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

The Johnnie Walker was an event on the ET since 1999 - it was on hold for one year whilst Ryder Cup was hosted but has now been cancelled 

So we have one yes golf event to watch this year than we have in the previous years


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

We have the same as last year despite it not being a Ryder Cup year. One more than 2013. One more than 2012. One more than 2011. The last time we had 7 events was another Ryder Cup year, 2010. So they've actually upped the number of events in the UK compared with a standard non-Ryder Cup year. We don't have any less events to watch than any other year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok I'm guess that you will include the Irish Open now but didn't early in ensure the stats point to more events 

The Irish Open is on the ET and always has been - the fact it's now in N Ireland for this year is just symantics really 

Either way it's looked at - for the people in UK and Ireland to watch live golf we have one less event 

Two established events in the ET have gone - Welsh Open and Johnnie Walker - one has come in for this year - British Masters.

We can manipulate stats etc etc but we have less events with the shores or our two islands and less events within the shores of GB , less events in Wales , one more in Scotland , less in England - overall - less events


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

Even with the Irish Open being counted as in the UK when not, we've only had more tournaments than 2015 in Ryder Cup years. Every other non Ryder-Cup year has had 6 or 7 events in the UK. How many do we have this year? 7. You can try and skew the numbers however you want, but there are 7 events in the UK this year, the same or better than every other non-Ryder Cup year.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Even with the Irish Open being counted as in the UK when not, we've only had more tournaments than 2015 in Ryder Cup years. Every other non Ryder-Cup year has had 6 or 7 events in the UK. How many do we have this year? 7. You can try and skew the numbers however you want, *but there are 7 events in the UK this year, the same or better than every other non-Ryder Cup year*.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with Phil. You either include the Irish Open each year or not. The fact its gone north of the border is almost irrelevant as golf in Ireland is run by one body and anyone wishing to watch the tourney from GB would require a trip by plane or boat whether its in the north or the republic. So it doesnt matter where on the island it is played.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

But it's irrelevant. Even if you include the Irish every year, there's never been more than 7 events in the UK and Ireland in a non-Ryder Cup year.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



*But it's irrelevant*. Even if you include the Irish every year, there's never been more than 7 events in the UK and Ireland in a non-Ryder Cup year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is. Especially as Phil's original point was regarding the dearth of events in the Midlands which certainly appears the case at the moment. However, bearing in mind how difficult it is to secure sponsorship and the top players at the moment its hardly surprising that those behind the resurrection of the BM have decided to host it an area close to the capital. It aint great, but i would guess that it hasnt been easy getting the BM back off of the ground as there appears to be a goal to keep this event in the ET calendar rather than it just being a flash in the pan.


----------



## mhwgc (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's the point I was trying to make 

We have lost three events this year already across the country - 

They have been replaced by a Matchplay in Scotland and another event near London

There is a vast empty space in the middle with no major golf event - no wider audience to help grow the game etc
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you can class Milton Keynes as near London - it's midway between Birmingham and London!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2015)

mhwgc said:



			I'm not sure you can class Milton Keynes as near London - it's midway between Birmingham and London!
		
Click to expand...

Take it from me its near London, but then for me so is Leeds:rofl:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is changing it ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it was your gob or your brain talking about this so called rota ... You can't and never will change zip but it looks like the Scottish Open does quite well without being involved in a British Masters thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm not sure if it was your gob or your brain talking about this so called rota ... You can't and never will change zip but it looks like the Scottish Open does quite well without being involved in a British Masters thread.
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? What are you talking about ?

No one has suggested changing anything to do with the Scottish Open ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2015)

The biggest issue I can see with the four pros being co hosts is that the event will move from course to course and it will struggle to get an identity. I understand the argument about making it accessible but if an event was held somewhere decent like Woburn and allowed to grow I think it would attract more interest and sponsors. You look at many events on both the European and particularly the PGA tour and they tend to have the same venue. It becomes familiar to the TV viewers and sponsors know when (more or less) when it'll be in the calendar


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The biggest issue I can see with the four pros being co hosts is that the event will move from course to course and it will struggle to get an identity. I understand the argument about making it accessible but if an event was held somewhere decent like Woburn and allowed to grow I think it would attract more interest and sponsors. You look at many events on both the European and particularly the PGA tour and they tend to have the same venue. It becomes familiar to the TV viewers and sponsors know when (more or less) when it'll be in the calendar
		
Click to expand...

Very true Homer. Lots of events mainly on the PGA tour are well known as sponsors events

Dunhill links
BMW PGA
Honda Classic
Bridgestone Invitational
John Deer Classic
Shell Houston Open

And lets not forget, the FedEx cup

In fact, now having a check most events on the PGA tour are know by their sponsors name.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Val said:



			Very true Homer. Lots of events mainly on the PGA tour are well known as sponsors events

Dunhill links
BMW PGA
Honda Classic
Bridgestone Invitational
John Deer Classic
Shell Houston Open

And lets not forget, the FedEx cup

In fact, now having a check most events on the PGA tour are know by their sponsors name.
		
Click to expand...

Has it made a difference to the Scottish Open ? Has moved around a few courses but appears some call it Aberdeen Asset ?

Irish Open has also moved around a few places.


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has it made a difference to the Scottish Open ? Has moved around a few courses but appears some call it Aberdeen Asset ?

Irish Open has also moved around a few places.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be honest and say I've never heard it called that till you mentioned it, and i had never heard it called the Barclays previously. It's the Scottish Open, chances are the British Masters will always be that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2015)

Val said:



			I'll be honest and say I've never heard it called that till you mentioned it, and i had never heard it called the Barclays previously. It's the Scottish Open, chances are the British Masters will always be that
		
Click to expand...

I hadnt heard it also until recently and even in this thread it was called that 

Hope the British Masters stays like that


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 5, 2015)

Isnt it the Benson and hedges......


----------



## Tongo (Mar 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Very true Homer. Lots of events mainly on the PGA tour are well known as sponsors events

Dunhill links
BMW PGA
Honda Classic
Bridgestone Invitational
John Deer Classic
Shell Houston Open

And lets not forget, the FedEx cup

In fact, now having a check most events on the PGA tour are know by their sponsors name.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that some of the events on the PGA tour have lost a bit of their identity cos of the sponsors though. For instance, i had to check what the Crowne Plaza Invitational translated as in old money: the Colonial. 

Humana Challenge = Bob Hope Classic
Wyndham Championship = Greater Greensboro Open

So, for me, it works both ways.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2015)

Val said:



			I'll be honest and say I've never heard it called that till you mentioned it, and i had never heard it called the Barclays previously. It's the Scottish Open, chances are the British Masters will always be that
		
Click to expand...

Me either The Scottish open as far as im aware has always been called the Scottish open. it was sponsored by Barclays Capitol while at Loch Lomond  and the first two years it was at CS.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 6, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Me either The Scottish open as far as im aware has always been called the Scottish open. it was sponsored by Barclays Capitol while at Loch Lomond  and the first two years it was at CS.
		
Click to expand...

Originally, at Loch Lomond, sponsored by Standard Life.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Originally, at Loch Lomond, sponsored by Standard Life.
		
Click to expand...

possibly, the last one at Loch Lomond was def Barclay's as that's how they got Phil to play CS.. Barclay's Capitol paid him too


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 6, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			possibly, the last one at Loch Lomond was def Barclay's as that's how they got Phil to play CS.. Barclay's Capitol paid him too

Click to expand...

Leftie has been a long term supporter of the Scottish Open including Loch Lomond in the days of Standard Life's sponsorship.

As an aside I always thought LL was a strange venue for this event when its slot in the calendar was before the Open and it was hoped to attract somee overseas stars as part of their preparation.

Anywhere less links-like is hard to imagine.


----------

